# We Belong to Afghanistan’



## Disir (Jul 10, 2018)

When I saw the news of the brutal suicide attack on Afghanistan’s Sikhs and Hindus on Sunday, my first instinct was to call my friend and regular source Rawail Singh for more details. I didn’t realize until his phone went unanswered that the Kabul-based peace activist had been among the 19 people killed, 17 of them Sikhs or Hindus, while waiting to meet Afghan President Ashraf Ghani in Jalalabad.

Singh was one of the kindest and most recognizable faces in Kabul’s nascent civil society and one of the most active members of his community. He’d had many offers to help him and his family leave Afghanistan, but he insisted that he was a son of the Afghan soil and refused to depart a country where he still saw tremendous potential.

“Why would I leave? This is my land, my country, my culture. Historically, we belong to Afghanistan. One of the founding leaders of Sikhism, Guru Nanak, visited Afghanistan in 1520. We’ve been his followers since then,” he told me last year.

‘We Belong to Afghanistan’

It's an interesting article--especially how the mujaheddin had been more discriminatory then the Taliban.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jul 10, 2018)

The way we continue to bleed over ancient stories and economic paranoia breaks my fucking heart.

True story!  ​


----------



## Disir (Jul 10, 2018)

AVG-JOE said:


> The way we continue to bleed over ancient stories and economic paranoia breaks my fucking heart.
> 
> True story!  ​



It really has nothing to do with religion. It never does.  It's about control of the resources. Religion is used to manipulate people.   


And it sells.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jul 10, 2018)

Absolutely!  

Economic paranoia (a.k.a. greed) is always at the root of the bloodiest bleeding, even if the advertised 'cause' is wrapped in a national or religious flag.

Religions and Governments are just tools...  The _problem_ is Monkey business.



`​


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 10, 2018)

not to seem like a hardass


but this is another reason to leave that entire region and never return


----------



## Disir (Jul 10, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> not to seem like a hardass
> 
> 
> but this is another reason to leave that entire region and never return



And we won't because......protecting American interests.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 10, 2018)

Disir said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > not to seem like a hardass
> ...


we have no interest there, that region has nothing.

we just seem to have this idea that we can make people want to embrace a Constitutional republic with capitalism.

it works great for us, so why won't you do it....


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 10, 2018)

Why is the U.S. military still in Afghanistan?   .....   

"The previously unknown deposits — including huge veins of *iron*, *copper*,* cobalt*, *gold*, and *critical* *industrial* *metals like lithium* — are so big and include so many minerals that are essential to modern industry that *Afghanistan could eventually be transformed into one of the most important mining centers in the world*".

Mining in Afghanistan - Wikipedia


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 10, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Why is the U.S. military still in Afghanistan?   .....
> 
> "The previously unknown deposits — including huge veins of *iron*, *copper*,* cobalt*, *gold*, and critical *industrial* *metals like lithium* — are so big and include so many minerals that are essential to modern industry that Afghanistan could eventually be transformed into one of the most important mining centers in the world".
> 
> Mining in Afghanistan - Wikipedia


Mission explained.


----------

